# Exit, I am not sure which way to the exit??????/



## cda (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## classicT (Nov 1, 2019)

Get a running start, then through the window.

If hotel/motel, be thinking about the floor-level exit signage.

*1013.2 Floor-Level Exit Signs in Group R-1*
Where exit signs are required in Group R-1 occupancies by Section 1013.1, additional low-level exit signs shall be provided in all areas serving guest rooms in Group R-1 occupancies and shall comply with Section 1013.5.

The bottom of the sign shall be not less than 10 inches (254 mm) nor more than 12 inches (305 mm) above the floor level. The sign shall be flush mounted to the door or wall. Where mounted on the wall, the edge of the sign shall be within 4 inches (102 mm) of the door frame on the latch side.​


----------



## e hilton (Nov 2, 2019)

Doesn’t look like a rated corridor, I don’t see studs or gwb above the ceiling.  

i stay in a lot of hotels, some very new, and i have never seen low exit signs.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 2, 2019)

Edit above post ... looks like gwb above on the left, but on the right it looks like its only 6” above the grid.


----------



## cda (Nov 2, 2019)

e hilton said:


> Edit above post ... looks like gwb above on the left, but on the right it looks like its only 6” above the grid.




They built the rated tunnel, than put all the essentials below and a drop ceiling below that,


Yep some forget about the low level exit signs 

I think they came in and out of the code, depending on year and brand of the code.


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 4, 2019)

It appears to be in the low left of the photo.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 4, 2019)

cda said:


> View attachment 6016


Unknowledgeable designer or electrician. I very well doubt a licensed professional would be stupid enough to do that.


----------



## steveray (Nov 4, 2019)

Seems like the sprinklers are really close together too....


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2019)

steveray said:


> Seems like the sprinklers are really close together too....




When you use telephoto

It changes how the picture looks


----------



## tmurray (Nov 5, 2019)

What's the grid spacing on that ceiling?


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

tmurray said:


> What's the grid spacing on that ceiling?



For drop ceiling tile.

The rated envelope is above it


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2019)

cda said:


> When you use telephoto
> It changes how the picture looks


Even with that, most of the signs are not needed.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2019)

*We have had this conversation before but did you know the color of the Exit Signs can vary depending on the state or municipality?
In the US, exit signs can have either red or green lettering, but traditionally have been red. Many states and many municipalities have modified the Building/Fire codes which specify the sign color. 
Though testing... Green fluorescent signs can be seen better in dark conditions than other colors, as the human rod cell is more sensitive to these wavelengths.

An would you, in a smoke filled room, run toward a red glow or a green glow? 
In Europe they are required to be green.
*


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Even with that, most of the signs are not needed.




Yep

You either have to few or to many.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 5, 2019)

cda said:


> Yep
> 
> You either have to few or to many.


Must be a Government job, wasting taxpayers money


----------



## cda (Nov 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> Must be a Government job, wasting taxpayers money




Nope name brand hotel


----------



## tmurray (Nov 5, 2019)

mark handler said:


> *We have had this conversation before but did you know the color of the Exit Signs can vary depending on the state or municipality? In the US, exit signs can have either red or green lettering, but traditionally have been red.   Many states and many municipalities have modified
> the Building/Fire codes which specify the sign color.  Though testing... Green fluorescent signs can be seen
> better in dark conditions than other colors, as the human rod cell is more sensitive to these wavelengths.
> 
> ...


Canada is the green running man symbol, same as Europe.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2019)

What colors can one who is color blind see last?


----------



## mark handler (Nov 8, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> What colors can one who is color blind see last?


Depends on the person. 
Some color blind can see no Color other cannot see a certain Spectrum of color.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 8, 2019)

*First up, what exactly is color blindness?*



Most color blind people are able to see things just as clearly as the rest of the population, the difference is *their inability to distinguish red, green, or blue light.* The deficiency is the result of a mutation in the X-chromosome – meaning women are more likely to be carriers than sufferers – and it can manifest in 3 main ways.



*The most common is red/green color blindness,* where sufferers mix up all colors which have red or green as part of the whole color. Those affected by *Protan *color blindness are less sensitive to red light, whilst sufferers of *Deuteranopia* have the same problem with green. For example, *a person with Protanopia* will confuse blue and purple because they can’t recognize the red element of the color purple.

jj

*The third type of color deficiency, Tritanopia,* is the least common and refers to sufferers who struggle to distinguish blue or yellow light. The image below shows what the rainbow may look like to individuals with each of these forms of color blindness.





This being the case, what is the best color, "it" depends.


----------



## e hilton (Nov 8, 2019)

Interesting chart, never seen that before.   I would guess, to solve the problem, you need contrast.  Like a black or white background.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 8, 2019)

Most backgrounds tend to be white or in some cases clear as they are in our building.


----------

